# Floating Particles on "Top" of water.



## GKK (Feb 4, 2008)

For the past month or so, there have been small particles covering the Entire top of the water in my 30 gallon freshwater tank.

The particles Do Not sink so, the Fluval 205 canister pump can't suck it up. I've tried skimming the particles off with a fish net but, the particles are so, small that they don't skim off very easily. Even after I remove the debris, the next time I feed the fish the debris comes back. 

I've had this tank for 10+ years with no other problems. I have a Plecostomus, 1 small female Convict fish and a small Cichlid.

Here's some pictures.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

What color is it? I'm wondering if it's coming from the food. 

Has this problem just been lately or have you always had issues with the particles? I would say do a water change but if it comes back maybe it's the food. Check any expiration dates on the food package just to be sure it's not that.


----------



## GKK (Feb 4, 2008)

Come to think of it, I just bought new Shrimp but, there is no date that I can see. The problem did begin around the time I bought this food. Also, the fish don't really eat the food like they used too.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok, I wasn't sure if most fish foods had expiration dates on them. My guess would be the type of food leaving debris behind. If the fish aren't eating all of it, I would hold off on feeding so much too.

But I'm just starting off in this hobby, so I'm curious to hear what others say!


----------



## GKK (Feb 4, 2008)

That debris is not one feeding. It's particles that have accumulated over the last week or so, when I was feeding them the shrimp.

The fish eat the small amount of flake food I give them.


----------



## darkroomdweller6 (May 8, 2008)

I've never seen anything like that before, does it have a sent? It looks like it might be some kind of mold or bacteria colonies.

Here's a kitchen trick for getting it out though. Get a pair of strainers and put a layer or two of cheese cloth between them, then scoop up the water a little at a time and let it drain through the cloth. It might take a while, but then you'll be rid of it for a while and have a sample to take to a LFS if you wanted to get another opinion there.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Two ways to remove:

1. Get your vacuum, submerge it, face it up and it will suck off the top of the water making a small whirlpool. If someone can help have them move the debris to the vacuum so you don't have to move it all over your tank.

2. Get a product called "Clarity" (I believe) from Seakem. It is used to aggregate smaller particles so that your filter can trap them or so you can vacuum/skim them easier. It clears up your water of any floating debris.


----------



## joejoe1055 (Nov 23, 2009)

u can use a cup to stain off the top


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

I am curious you said that you recently switched food. Have you tried switching back to your previous foods?


----------



## GKK (Feb 4, 2008)

I removed the particles using a large fish net and rinsing it out several times but, it took a while. 

The particles have no smell and I don't think it's a bacteria or mold problem because it only multiplies when I add more food. No food = no particles.

The new fish food is the same brand as the old one (Omega One). I'm going to try the "Clarity" to see if it'll clump the pieces together so, they'll sink and get sucked into the filter.

Thanks, for all the help.


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

Did you put lotion on your hads and put them in the tank. I had this problem when i removed my HOB and air filter. I put back the HOB and it caused enough movement to stir the floatables in the water so the filter can suck it up. You can try to add a HOB or powerhead.


----------



## GKK (Feb 4, 2008)

No, I never put my hands in the tank if they're contaminated with lotion or hand cleaner. 

This condition only happens when I feed the fish which is why I think the problem is with the new food I bought. The tank is clean again so, I'll keep an eye on it and try another fish food brand.


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

if i can ask do you have one of those odd styrofoam paneled ceilings? or possibly the snow flake spackle stuff? it looks like someone ran a broom on the ceiling of my textured ceiling right above the tank. are the shrimp live? i know if they breed in the tank you will get a buildup of the shells and stuff kind of like breeding brine people run brine breeders with 2 liters and a light bulb and an air stone. the shell floats to the top and the brine swim towards the bottom where the light is. possible the food did the dirty in ur tank and popped out some eggs?


----------



## GKK (Feb 4, 2008)

The food is dried Shrimp and dried Krill. 

It's definately the fish food and not the ceiling.
As long as I don't feed the fish these two foods, the tank seems to keep clean.


----------



## looselid850 (Jul 15, 2009)

Stop feeding them that stuff then.Some of the particle could be dust in the air.The coagulate is a good idea.


----------



## GKK (Feb 4, 2008)

Dmaaaaax said:


> Two ways to remove:
> 
> Get a product called "Clarity" (I believe) from Seakem. It is used to aggregate smaller particles so that your filter can trap them or so you can vacuum/skim them easier. It clears up your water of any floating debris.


I bought the "Clarity" but, it did not coagulate the food material into bigger clumps so, it could be skimmed off the top.

The "Clarity" just clouded up the tank for a few hous and made the water crystal clear but, the tiny particles were still floating on top.

I have thrown away the new food I bought and have been using another brand. The water has been fine ever since. Thank you everyone.


----------

